# Подскажите, что со мной происходит? Боль в в груди в районе рёбер



## Терехин Олег (30 Мар 2019)

Приветствую всех. Хочу поведать свою жуткую историю и попросить помочь с ней разобраться. Я здесь новенький если что сильно не ругайтесь) С сентября месяца с моим организмом стало происходить что то странное, появилась странная боль в груди в районе рёбер, после недельного терпения пошел проверять легкие первым делом, сделал флюорографию и рентген в двух проекциях, ничего не обнаружили , сказали все хорошо. Прошла ещё неделя боль не проходила, пошёл к терапевту, она отправила меня делать кардиограмму сердца, там тоже ничего плохого не нашли, следом она меня отправляет к гастроэнтерологу а та в свою очередь на фгдс, запихали в меня эту страшную штуку и в заключении написали эзофогит и подозрение на гастрит, тут началось мое трёх месячное лечение желудка, которое не приносило ни каких результатов, съел ведро таблеток по рекомендации четырёх разных врачей гастроэнтерологов, лежал 10 дней в больнице в гастроэнтерологии, но боль в груди так и не отпускала. За неделю до нового года в добавок ко всему переодически стала появляться странная боль и жжение в затылке, пошёл снова в больницу но уже к неврологу, отправляет она меня на рентген шейного отдела позвоночника, находят там какие то искривления и ставят диагноз остеохондроз. ( все снимки и заключения приложу позже , не под рукой ) прописывает мне невролог целебрекс и мильгамму. Начал принимать лекарства и на третей день просыпаюсь утром а шею не могу повернуть вообще( иду сново к неврологу и дополняет она мой список лекарств медокалмом и физеопроцедурами. Пропиваю 10 дней лекарства, хожу на физио, на массаж и о чудо все прошло) голова и грудь болеть перестали , но в шее остались  не приятные ощущения. Массажист посоветовал сделать дуплексное сканирование сосудов шеи и мрт ( повторюсь , описание исследований выложу позже) сделал узи сосудов показало что абсолютно все сосуды в шее пережаты , пошёл на мрт шейного отдела позвоночника, написали протрузии межпозвонковых дисков с4-с5 с5-с6 с6-с7 выпячивание 0.2 мм. Иду снова к неврологу, она говорит что ничего страшного и надо укреплять мышечный корсет шеи. Покупаю абонемент в спорт зал и начинаю тренировки с тренером ( легкие) спустя несколько занятий появляется боль между лопаток слева от позвоночника ( делаю мрт грудного отдела, в заключение написали остеохондроз. Проходит ещё некоторое время после занятий и добавляется ещё боль в плечах и в шеи усилилась. Тут начинается самое интересное, нахожу в интернете у нас в городе костоправа , еду к нему, он смотрит меня, мои исследования и говорит, ерунда я тебя вылечу) пишет мне список препаратов гомеопатических из 8 наименований фирмы хель, говорит покупай и приезжай будем заниматься . Все купил еду счастливый к нему на исцеление) приезжаю, говорит ложись на стол будем тянуть позвоночник ( специальный механический стол у него) 30 минут полежал на этом столе переодически он его натягивал, после лёг на кушетку и он начал меня хрустеть всего , всю спину , шею, голову в лево в право, ноги , руки, после сделал массаж и начал колоть уколы в доль позвонка от шеи к пояснице, якобы по точкам. Проездил я к нему 5 дней через день, на 3 занятие появилась опять боль затылке, после последнего занятия через несколько дней добавилось головокружение . И вот с этим живу так месяц, пропил снова медокалм с витаминами, боль в голове прошла, а головокружение и боль в шее осталось ( не знаю что с этим делать и куда идти( Еще забыл написать с месяц по утрам в горле беспокоит боль, позавтракаешь и она приходит, не знаю связано это все или нет , ходил к лору , нашли фарингит( но якобы хронический т.к. курю) выписала лечение но оно не помогает ( Хотелось бы получить совета, как с этим быть, мож ещё что то обследовать .

На данный момент беспокоит головокружение, переодическое появление мутности в голове в течении дня, беспорядочная блуждающая боль в шеи, между лопаток то слева то справа , в плечах.


----------



## La murr (30 Мар 2019)

@Терехин Олег, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Терехин Олег (30 Мар 2019)

Анализ мочи и крови есть свежее, но показатели все такие же. Ещё прилагаю узи органов брюшной полости

 

Узи сосудов



Рентген шеи

  

Мрт шеи - грудного отд позвоночника и головного мозга

  

Нахожусь в городе Саратов, если кто-то может помочь из врачей или специалистов в нашем городе или в радиусе 500 км, дайте пожалуйста знать.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте, загуглил, от Москвы до Саратова 725 км. Я бы на вашем месте поискал остеопата.


----------



## Терехин Олег (31 Мар 2019)

Добрый день. Почему именно остеопат а не мануальный терапевт ? Серьезные проблемы судя по исследованиям ?


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Да нет, я бы обозвал бы все вышеописанное банально - Остеохондроз, и лечил бы обычными мануальными методиками. Просто не стал бы пол часа тянуть на столе... На мой взгляд это может излишне расслабить связки позвоночника, а они в свою очередь не сразу успеют восстановиться после сеанса при вертикализации. В общем я бы сочетал бы мануальную терапию и ЛФК. Если же у вас поблизости только вышеописанный мануальный терапевт, и он не смог Вам помочь, то я бы поискал Остеопата.
Это мой Вам совет, как человека не сталкивавшимся с подобным затруднением, так как и сам знаю других мануальных терапевтов, которым в случае чего сам езжу, как и отратная ситуация, когда многие мои коллеги обращаются ко мне. И не удивляйтесь тому, что мануальщики периодически посещают друг друга... Мы тоже люди и тоже периодически жалуемся на спинку))


----------



## Терехин Олег (31 Мар 2019)

Мне б убрать головокружение в голове и в принципе можно жить дальше . Пользуюсь Алмагом плюс дома все приходит в норму, как только перестаю делать процедуры то все начинается сначала. Подскажите ещё про прохрустывания тела во время сеансов мануальной терапии, на пользу это идёт или нет. Мне кажется такие жесткие манипуляции с позвоночником особенно в шейном отделе не очень благотворно влияют на организм.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

Терехин Олег написал(а):


> ...
> На данный момент беспокоит головокружение, переодическое появление мутности в голове в течении дня, беспорядочная блуждающая боль в шеи, между лопаток то слева то справа , в плечах.


Опишите головокружение


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Терехин Олег написал(а):


> Подскажите ещё про прохрустывания тела во время сеансов мануальной терапии


Собственно во время манипуляций во время проведения мануальной терапии хруст это признак расслабления связок в фасеточных суставах (если манипуляции на позвоночнике). Тот же самый эффект возникает при манипулировании в пястно-фаланговых суставах, а по народному пальцами хрустеть. Предупрежу вопрос - нет, мануальные терапевты не вправляют "вылетевшие" позвонки, диски и прочее, они лишь манипулируют фасеточные суставы. 
Страшного тут ничего нет, главное грамотно дозировать мануальную терапию и не хрустеть самому.


----------



## Терехин Олег (31 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опишите головокружение


В течение дня мутность в голове , плохая ориентация, медленное соображение, не могу сконцентрироваться. Временами бывают просветления и нормализация состояния. Появилось все это ровно через неделю после посещения мануального терапевта .

Перед этим состоянием болела голова в районе затылка то слева то справа, примерно дней 10


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

Головная боль напряжения. Хроническая вертебробазилярная недостаточность.


----------



## Терехин Олег (31 Мар 2019)

Хроническая вертебробазилярная недостаточность, на доступном языке что это ?) а по поводу состояния мутности в голове? В поликлинике невролог говорит что нарушился отток из головы

Кстати забыл написать, месяц мерию артериально давление , оно стабильное и в норме, но скачет пульс бывает до 110 единиц


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

Невролог про отток, а я про приток крови!


----------



## Терехин Олег (31 Мар 2019)

Мутное состояние могло появиться из-за того что я слишком много заморачиваюсь своими болячками и постоянно о них думаю? Читаю по ночам форумы подобные, в голове аж все перемешалось от этих всех штук)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2019)

Вот точно отметили.
А надо лфк в спорт зале 3 раза в неделю


----------



## Терехин Олег (31 Мар 2019)

Благодарю за совет, завтра ложусь в больницу при кафедре нейрохирургии СГМУ Разумовского на обследование полное, знакомый семьи профессор нейрохирург поспособствовал. Потом буду заниматься поиском грамотного мануального терапевта и займусь  лфк.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Терехин Олег написал(а):


> Благодарю за совет, завтра ложусь в больницу при кафедре нейрохирургии СГМУ Разумовского на обследование полное, знакомый семьи профессор нейрохирург поспособствовал. Потом буду заниматься поиском грамотного мануального терапевта и займусь  лфк.


Вот прямо с языка сняли!!!)))


----------

